# 4016 Ingersol For Sale



## Bladechaser

I have been thinking about selling my Ingersol 4016. (Have too many units, must let something go).
I am not sure what the system is worth.
Willing to entertain all offers.

In great working condition
54 deck
Front blade
New hydro lines
Recently serviced.
Can send pictures upon request
Seven65vsix61 five611


----------

